# Pinks



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Are the pinks showing up in St. Mary's yet? It didnt look like it from the fishcam but who knows


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Are you not up there yet? If so just head down to the park and stare at the water for a few hours and see if you spot any. LOL I was counting on you to give me an up to date report before I got there. 

Captain Jay


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Well guys, il be up their over labor day weekend fishing for salmon in the detour passage and in frnt of the power plant at the Soo. So il give a report when i get back...


----------



## Yooper33 (May 26, 2009)

i am going to be headn up here in a couple weeks to try for some pinkies.. what baits work best? been wanting to try for the pinkies for a long time & just wondering what i should try out first! thanks!


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

If you casting from shore, a lot of guys use little cleo's, hot pink with black dots is always a good color. If your jigging from the power house, I use my own jigs and blade baits, but a lot of guys like hopkins smoothies or any other type of minnow style jig. Chromes, golds, pinks, whites...all are good colors for me.

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess I am a little bit of a idiot on this because I have never fished for pinks before, but last Year my son went to LSSU and had a great time with them. Is it true that they run better or heavier every other year? Thanks


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim Zellinger said:


> I guess I am a little bit of a idiot on this because I have never fished for pinks before, but last Year my son went to LSSU and had a great time with them. Is it true that they run better or heavier every other year? Thanks


Sometimes that can be true, but over the last 5-10 years...not so true. It seems like they're the same every year now.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

not up there yet, i come up on thurs. I have some relatives coming to town this weekend who would like to tie into some pinks off the power plant so i was hoping to find out before then. Kings in yet?


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Listen to captain Jays advise, like he said the runs in my opinon to have been about the same, i fished them heavy in the rapids early to mid 90s and did good, i used spinners in pink blades with tape and drifted flashy fly patterns. They can be fun to catch if you catch a heavy run in the rapids. If i were you go next to the power plant at the Soo and throw small pink spoons and get a good pair of polaroid glasses to help you see them in the water. Good Luck... BEWARE OF THE SNAGGERS AT THE POWERPLANT...


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

In the Soo.

I trolled 3 hours last night and from 5:30am to 8:00am today....not a single fish. Saw one small one boated. About 8 boats in the water. There aren't many snaggers down at the powerhouse right now. The fish aren't in yet.

I am looking for a Detour report to see if there are any Kings down there.....maybe i'll run down there tonight.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fish_skeered said:


> not up there yet, i come up on thurs. I have some relatives coming to town this weekend who would like to tie into some pinks off the power plant so i was hoping to find out before then. Kings in yet?


If you fish the plant for pinks, and can't get off the wall with a hook and fish the turbines, then fish the north side buy the ship museum. No snaggers allowed there since its private property. If you want kings, try the south side at night with glow spoons. Usually always have gotten some on labor day weekend, but with all the crowds started going up the weekend after. Fun at night outfishing the snaggers while they're working their butt off swinging that pole:lol:. Good luck, there was a few kings on the fish cam.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> If you fish the plant for pinks, and can't get off the wall with a hook and fish the turbines, then fish the north side buy the ship museum. No snaggers allowed there since its private property. If you want kings, try the south side at night with glow spoons. Usually always have gotten some on labor day weekend, but with all the crowds started going up the weekend after. Fun at night outfishing the snaggers while they're working their butt off swinging that pole:lol:. Good luck, there was a few kings on the fish cam.


 
Its fun at night by the powerhouse! But BE CAREFULL! snaggers don't know how far out their weighted treble is and it can come flying at any minute! I was hit twice last year square in the chest...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I hear you, I've fished there about 20 years, and some of them I see year after year, and even kinda take turns at the corner with them. As we each get tired, we let the other throw. Usually the snaggers are alot heavier in the day time, and the kings rarely bite during day from shore for some reason.The ones that irritate me are the kids that aren't taught some kind of respect by their elders and toss over your stuff as they follow the fish along the wall. Threatened to throw a few in. Thats when we go sleep, or hit the casino:lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> I hear you, I've fished there about 20 years, and some of them I see year after year, and even kinda take turns at the corner with them. As we each get tired, we let the other throw. Usually the snaggers are alot heavier in the day time, and the kings rarely bite during day from shore for some reason.The ones that irritate me are the kids that aren't taught some kind of respect by their elders and toss over your stuff as they follow the fish along the wall. Threatened to throw a few in. Thats when we go sleep, or hit the casino:lol:


AKA: Chief Two Dogs!!!! Hahahaha.....


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Never knew their were blond hair blue eyed indians... :lol: im glad i have a boat and troll fare away as i can.. to avoid the flying weighted hooks, that must have hurt getting hit in the chessed..


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

stillfish said:


> Never knew their were blond hair blue eyed indians... :lol: im glad i have a boat and troll fare away as i can.. to avoid the flying weighted hooks, that must have hurt getting hit in the chessed..


Yea, no doubt. Nothing there is enforced and it pisses me off. Out of 20 snaggers on the wall, only a couple are legal. 

Don't get me started.....


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

SoggyPaws said:


> Yea, no doubt. Nothing there is enforced and it pisses me off. Out of 20 snaggers on the wall, only a couple are legal.
> 
> Don't get me started.....


 
I have known some blond haired blue eyed indians. By federal law all it takes it be considered indian is 1/16 heritage. That is one great great grandparent. Some tribes enroll down to a 32nd.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

true, but ive checked the tribal laws and i see quite a few breaking them. One day a month ago i saw them breaking them and a tribal cop checked them out, they joked back and forth, shook hands, and off he went.​


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fish_skeered said:


> Are the pinks showing up in St. Mary's yet? It didnt look like it from the fishcam but who knows


Spotted a few today on the ARL fishcam, no doubt about it....or one that was a camera hog. Hard to say for sure.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

they do like to hang out in one spot and stick there


----------

